
Show HN: Micro - Convert Any Site to Single Page App - sgoran
https://github.com/sgoran/micro
======
Artemix
I don't understand the need for single-page websites. They are slow to load,
hard to navigate and if javascript is disabled the entire website is broken. I
can understand this need for mail apps for example, but I don't understand why
everyone throws webapp everywhere today..

~~~
sgoran
In contrary.. content is lazy loaded so when you navigate, only small part off
app is loaded via ajax. For example if you are using bootstrap, jQuery etc,
those files will not load again when you navigate. So you save bandwith and
have better user experience because site is not reloaded which is heavy.

Take a look of this case: [http://micro-js.com/examples](http://micro-
js.com/examples)

~~~
Artemix
I have a very slow internet and cache a lot. When changing pages, it just
loads the new files instead of the entire bundle. I noticed that the website
loading was much faster when dealing with a light page but with lots of light
pages than a single huge website loaded in one time. Not to mention that most
docs for new tools & libs are bundled in one single loong document that is
absolutely horrible to navigate through

------
sgoran
3kb library with features like: client side routing, templates and caching.

Will turn your new or existing site to SPA without need to use React, Angular
etc

